# Burning out?



## sanstanton (Jul 21, 2011)

I was diagnosed 10 years ago with Graves after the birth of my first baby. I spent a good deal of time on these boards many years ago when I was struggling to get my Graves under control. I found a lot of advice and information here and eventually had another healthy baby! Well, after about 8 years of PTU and stable thyroid levels, it seems that my thyroid levels are decreasing. At the moment, I am without the actual numbers. I will obtain copies of labs later today.

My prescribed dose of PTU was 150mg in AM and 150mg in PM... have been on this dose for at least 3 years. My former endo was always perplexed that my thyroid hadn't "burned out" over all those years, but he was fine leaving me on the PTU with labs for kidney, liver, etc. He left the area about a year ago, and I have been seen by my general practitioner for labs since then.

There was a sudden change recently with extreme fatigue. I knew something was wrong, but with new blood pressure meds on board, I blamed fatigue on the wrong culprit. Recent labs came in, and GP tells me I am "taking too much thyroid medicine" which I thought was an interesting way to put it LOL. GP advised reducing PTU to 100mg in AM and remain 150mg in PM. I skipped my doses yesterday and already feel so much better. Took my 100mg this AM...

I am seeking a new endo as I type this, but it is often difficult to get an appointment quickly, especially as a new patient. So now... my questions 

How urgent is it for me to get back to an endo now that my thyroid seems to be changing?
How long does the "burning out" generally take?
How difficult is it to prevent a complete crash of my levels before switching to synthroid or other?
Anything else I should be prepared for?

Hypo symptoms scare me... I have worked hard to feel healthy again over these years, exercising, eating right. Depression, weight gain, memory problems... I want to avoid these things!

Thank you in advance!

Sandra in NJ


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sanstanton said:


> I was diagnosed 10 years ago with Graves after the birth of my first baby. I spent a good deal of time on these boards many years ago when I was struggling to get my Graves under control. I found a lot of advice and information here and eventually had another healthy baby! Well, after about 8 years of PTU and stable thyroid levels, it seems that my thyroid levels are decreasing. At the moment, I am without the actual numbers. I will obtain copies of labs later today.
> 
> My prescribed dose of PTU was 150mg in AM and 150mg in PM... have been on this dose for at least 3 years. My former endo was always perplexed that my thyroid hadn't "burned out" over all those years, but he was fine leaving me on the PTU with labs for kidney, liver, etc. He left the area about a year ago, and I have been seen by my general practitioner for labs since then.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandra! Welcome!










I don't think there is a time frame as to when a person's thyroid will give up the ghost, if ever.

Wondering if you have ever had a sonogram or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan)or any antibodies' tests and also have you had your liver enzymes checked in a timely manner all these years?

We would all appreciate seeing your most recent labs and ranges when you can. That will give us insight to some portion of the situation.

When you say your levels are decreasing, does that mean you feel like you are going hypo and that the "numbers" reflect that as well?


----------

